# Psychologist



## sapraj (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi All,
I'm a Counselling Psychologist from India, planning to move to Canada for good. I have a Master's degree in my subject. I need help in figuring out a few details. 
Firstly, do I need to obtain a License to work as a Psychologist in Canada?
Secondly, are there short-term online courses that would help me get a job in Canada?
regards,
Sappy


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should www.cpa.ca > Welcome for answers to your questions.


----------



## sapraj (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Auld Yin!I got some direction...


----------

